# How to configure freebsd mpls method ?



## Rvaa (Jul 11, 2012)

Please help, I am confused how to setup freebsd with MPLS method ?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2012)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem

Do you even know what MPLS is?


----------

